# What do we know of the music of ... Venezuela?



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

This thread (series) aims at showing we hardly know anything about music outside our comfort zone.

So, I admit I know nothing really about the music of Venezuela except from googling YT but maybe you do?

Well nothing, that's not true anymore, just yesterday I discovered Tin Tan and Nestor Zavarce. They seem to have some fame. There's also the Trio Venezuela.











We also have Tony Camargo (bad sound but great song)






And here is a modern reinterpretation of a Nestor Zavarce song






That's all I know.


----------

